
“Why won’t Uber just add a tipping option?” - anjalik
http://www.recode.net/2017/2/15/14628198/uber-tipping-tlc-petition-independent-drivers-guild
======
zamalek
In South Africa it's quite possible to live at 99.99% cashless life, which
means that I live that way - I have _no_ way to tip drivers. Having wanted to
tip an Uber more than once, I've contemplated why they don't have it. I'm
heavy-handed with tips and, provided there are others like me, tipping drivers
would become the status quo. You could be the most pleasant and respectful
passenger, yet still earn a 1 star rating because you don't tip.

This means that the service, by virtue of social expectations, would no longer
be as cheap as generally indicated. So while I would love to be able to tip
(especially on short trips), I can see why Uber is hesitant with the feature.

------
marssaxman
I'm glad they don't. If a tipping option existed, there would be social
pressure to use it. Tipping is an embarrassing relic held over from old class
hierarchies and would all be better off getting rid of it.

